
A decade later, Reddit’s comment sorting still fails to do its job - oftenwrong
https://www.singlelunch.com/2019/09/17/a-decade-later-reddits-comment-sorting-still-fails-to-do-its-job/
======
joelx
I would argue that reddit's comment system is far superior to that of HN.

